
Exploring Ultramarine: Notes from a two-day workshop on ultramarine - prismatic
http://www.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/our-work/conservation/case-studies/ultramarine
======
BetaCygni
Note: not the Ultramarines
[http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Ultramarines](http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Ultramarines)

~~~
Ralfp
But considered their chapter colors, the name just got another dimension to
it.

~~~
DiabloD3
I always thought that was an intentional pun.

------
pnathan
Nifty. Worth noting that today, we have a synthetic ultramarine widely
available and cheap in a Blue and a Violet hue; there was a Green hue but
that's not currently being manufactured and isn't easily available.

------
noir-york
Joy to read - thanks for posting!

~~~
Atwood
Ditto, enjoyed.

------
dikiaap
Nice, thanks

